# Seiko 5



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi, can any one help me with the difference between the _Seiko 5_, SNXA07, SNXA07k and SNXA07K1

thanks,

Dizz.


----------



## Mark B (May 1, 2008)

dizz said:


> Hi, can any one help me with the difference between the _Seiko 5_, SNXA07, SNXA07k and SNXA07K1
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Dizz.


Is that you Daryl that's just bought mine on ebay?? It should arrive with you today.

I only sold it as it has been replaced by an orange monster.

Can't answer your questions, sorry!

Regards, Mark.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dizz said:


> Hi, can any one help me with the difference between the _Seiko 5_, SNXA07, SNXA07k and SNXA07K1
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Dizz.


not a lot....i think the 'k' signifies where it was built.........meaning that its not a japanese build seiko.....TBH i dont think that there is a lot of difference build wise with a japan or (is the 'k' for korean???) build watch....none the less....there great watches


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Mark B said:


> dizz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, can any one help me with the difference between the _Seiko 5_, SNXA07, SNXA07k and SNXA07K1
> ...


Hi Mark, yes it was me who won your '5' on e-bay, what a small world this watch world is!

I missed the post today so I will have to weight till tomorrow morning to get it, I will report back in the morning.

thanks,

Dizz

(aka Daryl)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Like Shaun has already said, hardly any differences except that the letter K means it's been assembled in Singapore


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Like Shaun has already said, hardly any differences except that the letter K means it's been assembled in Singapore


i stand corrected phil...cheers


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

Yes-'the world of horology is a very small place indeed" as i was recently told.that quote is spot on!


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Mark B said:


> dizz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, can any one help me with the difference between the _Seiko 5_, SNXA07, SNXA07k and SNXA07K1
> ...


Picked up the watch (SNK305k1) from the post office today and Im wareing it now!

As you said its in as new condition and im very happy, 

thanks,

Dizz.


----------



## Mark B (May 1, 2008)

dizz said:


> Mark B said:
> 
> 
> > dizz said:
> ...


Glad you like it. I did, they are incredible value for money, but with the Orange Monster purchase my 4 winder spots are full again and it would never have got worn!


----------

